

Interview with Adam Ernst on functional programming in Facebook's iOS app - aboodman
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/adam-ernst-facebook-ios

======
aboodman
So cool. Basically they built React for iOS. I had wondered if there was
anyone out there trying that on a large scale.

